# New Channels on D* added soon



## Bschneider (Mar 31, 2003)

New Channels on D* added soon

These channels are already up and running in engineering mode. They soon will be available to all subscribers.

TV One launching on 12/29 on D* on channel 241, It will be on Sat 101(A) TP 15: "TV One is a modern television destination that features a broad range of lifestyle and entertainment programming offerings designed to entertain, inform, & inspire a diverse audience of African Americans."










Channel 102, It is the News Mix Channel on Sat 101(A) TP 06. It will offer real time viewing of up to six NEWS channels; Channels 202 (CNN), 204 (Headline News), 355 (CNBC), 356 (MSNBC), 360 (Fox News Channel) and 362 (The Weather Channel)










Channel 104, It is the Sports Mix Channel on Sat 101 (A) TP 14. Its is the same format as the News Mix but will offer up Sports. At this time the channels are: 206 (ESPN), 209 (ESPN2), 212 (NFL Network), 607 (Speed) and 608 (OLN)










Black out Rules will apply to the Sports Mix Channel.


----------



## Bschneider (Mar 31, 2003)

I almost forgot. D* has something for the kids. Its called the Kids Mix on Channel 111 on Sat 101 (A) TP 16. It will have channel 282 (Animal Planet), 290 (Disney), 292 (Toon Disney), 296 (Cartoon), 298 (Noggin) and 299 (Nick)


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

any idea when the channels will be up?


----------



## BLeodler (Jul 16, 2004)

Will the mix channels work on all receivers?


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

Mix Channels, sounds like someone likes E*'s idea back durning the olympics and the elections of having the 6 view channels


----------



## Bschneider (Mar 31, 2003)

platinum said:


> any idea when the channels will be up?


Should be up on or before Jan 1st.


----------



## Bschneider (Mar 31, 2003)

BLeodler said:


> Will the mix channels work on all receivers?


All receivers.


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

No E/W ABC-HD yet? 

Hong.


----------



## UnnDunn (Oct 27, 2002)

Seems like the 'Mozaikzapper' from Dutch cable TV, except with less screens per channel.

Will DirecTV Interactive receivers be able to select a channel and 'zap' to it from one of those 'mix' channels?


----------



## UnnDunn (Oct 27, 2002)

Also, will there be a 'MovieMix' anytime soon? Seems like that's the only thing missing to make it complete.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

The Mix Channels will launch 1/4/2005.


----------



## Bschneider (Mar 31, 2003)

Here is some more information.. Sorry I couldn't find this earlier.. 
_________________
DirecTV’s Interactive Plans 
A Sneak Peek At DBS ITV
By Steve Donohue Multichannel.com 12/20/2004

Attendees at next month’s Consumer Electronics Show will get a glimpse of the new interactive-TV features DirecTV Inc. expects to spring in the coming year. They include the launch of three “mosaic channels” that will allow subscribers to view multiple channels from the same genre on one screen.

Similar in form to the OpenTV Corp.-made channels that EchoStar Communications Corp.’s Dish Network used during the Summer Olympics and the November election, the mosaic products are among the interactive features DirecTV will introduce to further turn up the heat on cable. 

News Corp., which now controls DirecTV, has used ITV extensively on its United Kingdom satellite platform, British Sky Broadcasting plc.

The mosaic channels were developed in-house at DirecTV, according to spokesman Bob Marsocci. 

The Newsmix channel will feature five or six feeds on one screen, he said, including Cable News Network, CNBC, Headline News, Fox News Channel and The Weather Channel. Subscribers will be able to hear the audio from whichever channel is highlighted, and use arrows on their remote controls to listen to the feed from one of the other channels featured on the mosaic. 

“It’s like a television control room on your screen,” Marsocci said. 

Viewers will also be able to select one of the channels on the grid to view the traditional full-screen version. 

Marsocci said DirecTV is building a soundstage and studio at its broadcast center in Los Angeles, which will be home to an anchor who’ll discuss the content on Newsmix and on a sports mosaic channel called Sportsmix. 

DirecTV plans to unveil the mosaic networks, including a Kidsmix channel that will feature children’s networks, at CES in Las Vegas, which begins Jan. 6. 

Marsocci wouldn’t offer details on Sportsmix or Kidsmix content, but said he assumed some of ESPN’s networks would be included. ESPN officials declined to comment last week. 

DirecTV has also obtained a trademark for a Shoppingmix channel, but Marsocci said no date has been set for the launch of that network, which could feature shop-at-home networks. 

With cable and satellite subscribers facing hundreds of channels to choose from, the use of mosaic channels might become a growing trend for both industries, which currently use interactive program guides to ease viewer navigation. 

While IPGs allow viewers to scroll through program listings or search titles, mosaic channels could allow them to more easily find a movie, sports show or news program by being able to view multiple feeds from the same genre at the same time. 

“We think it’s not really an IPG feature, but we think it’s a neat feature and a neat offering,” said Todd Walker, general manager of advanced TV at Gemstar-TV Guide International Inc.’s TV Guide Television Group. 

He added: “We don’t have any firm plans or products that we have to announce, but we are looking to put together this type of product.” 

Walker said mosaic channels could also be used to ease navigation for the growing number of on-demand programming choices cable operators are offering. 

One challenge cable and DBS providers face in developing mosaic channels is getting permission from content providers, some of which might not like sharing a screen with one or more competitors. 

EchoStar was persuasive enough that during the November election it ran CNN, Fox News Channel, MSNBC, MTV and Comedy Central on the same screen. DirecTV, too, has gained support from news networks. 

Walker said he expects programmers to embrace the idea. “I would think they would greatly desire to fill one of those positions,” he said.


----------



## van_gogh (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd love to see a "My Mix," where I can set 6 channels of my own choosing. But I'm guessing there's hardware limitations to that at this time.


----------



## Bschneider (Mar 31, 2003)

Bschneider said:


> Should be up on or before Jan 1st.


Sorry my bad.. I said on or before Jan 1st. This is wrong.

D* usually turns new channels on a Monday or very early Tuesday. So these channels should be turned on no later that Jan 4th.

EDIT: The press release states Jan 6th.. So right now I'm not to sure about it.. I still think it will be on Monday... But who know what the higher up exec are thinking.


----------



## LOBO2999 (Apr 9, 2004)

Channel 241 is already up I was watching it this morning , its not listed in the guide so you have to punch the numbers up on your remote


----------



## Bschneider (Mar 31, 2003)

I was just told that HD Receivers (such as the Hughes E86 and Mits) will be able to select the audio from the different channels. On the Hughes or Mits remote press ACTION and then SERVICES button. Then select AUDIO and then one of the ENGLISH channels. ie.. ENGLISH 1, ENGLISH 2...etc.

I don't have a TIVO/ DVR with me at this time but I was told they will be able to the same thing.


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

Sounds like a waste of bandwidth to me, geared to the short attention span crowd. I'd rather see some more HD movie channels.

Cheryl


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

Yeah, this is bitterly disappointing and a piss-ass waste of bandwidth. 

I usually don't write sentences like that, but there are numerous channels DirecTV should be adding -- Style Network, Nickelodeon Games and Sports, VH1 and MTV suites, BET Jazz, Goodlife Television, Ovation, The International Channel, HBO Comedy, Cinemax suites, Showtime Beyond, TMC Xtra, and The Tennis Channel -- and this is what DirecTV would like us to get excited about?


----------



## ramy (May 18, 2004)

Yeah this is the most useless channels that could ever be put up on a satellite. That is just as bad as GM calling me to make me feel better about a GM car that I already purchased from them. Why do that when those channels are already up on there?


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

Bschneider said:


> Channel 102, It is the News Mix Channel on Sat 101(A) TP 06. It will offer real time viewing of up to six NEWS channels; Channels 202 (CNN), 204 (Headline News), 355 (CNBC), 356 (MSNBC), 360 (Fox News Channel) and 362 (The Weather Channel)


No NewsWorld International?
No CSPAN?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

where is hbo comedy i miss that channel from (ahem) comcast


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I dont know I think this thing will be pretty damn cool.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think they should also do this for the network channels such as NBC ABC CBS FOX but they would have to show the national network which would not be allowed so I dont see it happening for those channels unless they add one of these channels in every local market.

For those markets that have not been launched yet they could launch one of these channels and allow you to choose which audio source to choose from, that would be better than nothing.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I used the Dishnetwork ones for the Olympics and the Elections.

Once you get 6 boxes on the screen its hard to see even withmy 65"

I think it was because Dishnetwork had such low quality on the pic in each box to save band width.

We should see how Directs product turns out in terms of quality.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

If D* wants to waste bandwidth, here's an idea-

How about a Hidef channel that displays a user choice of 9 NFL ST games in 9 boxes and you can select them with your remote control to hear the sound. Then have a second remote button to toggle to full screen and back to 9x display.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

are we sure it's actually using more bandwidth and not just taking the channels and placing them in a small window like PIP ? i agree it may be a waste of a channel # but prob not bandwidth.

also, BSkyB put this to better use. It's my understanding one example is they would use it to show mutiple camera angles from a footie match. good greif I'd die to see something like that... even if it was american football 

being an E* customer, I figured I would be pissed seeing what channels D* was getting.... :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

julesism said:


> are we sure it's actually using more bandwidth and not just taking the channels and placing them in a small window like PIP ? i agree it may be a waste of a channel # but prob not bandwidth.


For PIP all of the channels would have to be on the same transponder and a lot of hard work would be done by the receiver. It would be easier to do them the E* way with a transmitted mosaic and overlaid selection graphics.

It is nice to know someone was reading the suggestions in the E* forums, even if it was D* that made the channels work. It will be interesting to see how and if the "blackouts" work on the sports mix. One of the issues with E*'s version was that if ANY of the channels were locked on the receiver, the mosaic channel would be locked. If D* can blank the one or more screen that is "blacked out" it would be a technology leap.

JL


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

Direct is becoming more like Dish everyday and Dish is becoming more like Direct every day. Who'd ever thunk it.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Chris Walker said:


> Direct is becoming more like Dish everyday and Dish is becoming more like Direct every day. Who'd ever thunk it.


 The merger without the benefits of the merger .


----------



## Moorebid (Jun 7, 2004)

justalurker said:


> It will be interesting to see how and if the "blackouts" work on the sports mix. One of the issues with E*'s version was that if ANY of the channels were locked on the receiver, the mosaic channel would be locked. If D* can blank the one or more screen that is "blacked out" it would be a technology leap.


Not really&#8230; putting a black box over the specific section of the screen and making it unselectable is no more difficult than coming up with the selection overlay in the first place&#8230; nor is matching a specific receiver to a specific location&#8230; getting the two to jive is some work, but it can be done.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Moorebid said:


> Not really&#8230; putting a black box over the specific section of the screen and making it unselectable is no more difficult than coming up with the selection overlay in the first place&#8230; nor is matching a specific receiver to a specific location&#8230; getting the two to jive is some work, but it can be done.


It is more that E* was able to accomplish, and they didn't try to do market by market blackouts of one of the screens.

The E* mosaic was transmitted as a video channel with the only overlay being the box that showed what selection was active. 9 defined full screen overlays similar to what is encoded on most DVD menus.

A blackout overlay would be a set of overlays for people who could get all of the channels, plus several sets depending on what channel(s) were to be blacked out. Unless multiple overlays were allowed think binary. Six channels on the screen with any one or any combination up to all being subject to blackout would be over 1500 combinations. Multiple overlays would be the way to go - and making sure customers would get the right set of overlays and be able to select the right un-blocked channels while not selecting any blocked channels.

It's a leap, and I hope it works so E* can be shown that it CAN be done.

JL


----------



## Bschneider (Mar 31, 2003)

Yet another Interactive channel in the making. Right now its on channel 480 on Sat 101 (A) TP 22.


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Bschneider said:


> Yet another Interactive channel in the making. Right now its on channel 480 on Sat 101 (A) TP 22.


Is there an easy way for the rest of us to see the "engineering mode?"


----------



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

get a job at directv


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

An "engineering" card would sure come in handy for tomorrow's ABC bowl games!


----------



## Moorebid (Jun 7, 2004)

justalurker said:


> It is more that E* was able to accomplish, and they didn't try to do market by market blackouts of one of the screens.


Exactly&#8230; they didn't try. 



> A blackout overlay would be a set of overlays for people who could get all of the channels, plus several sets depending on what channel(s) were to be blacked out. Unless multiple overlays were allowed think binary. Six channels on the screen with any one or any combination up to all being subject to blackout would be over 1500 combinations. Multiple overlays would be the way to go - and making sure customers would get the right set of overlays and be able to select the right un-blocked channels while not selecting any blocked channels.


Actually, I hadn't considered the need for multiple overlays, but I think it could be done simpler than pregenerating every possibly overlay combination. Assuming the boxes could handle it, simply put black boxes over each channel individually and disable selection as applicable, based upon the data for blackout restrictions which is already present on the satellite. I should think they would be able to handle up to 7 separate "sprites" (if the term even applies, 6 black boxes + 1 selection reticle) simultaneously.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Moorebid said:


> Exactly&#8230; they didn't try.


They had no need since the channels involved were all in freeview for the duration of the event (instead of being in separate levels) and blackouts did not apply. It was beyond the scope of the need.

I hope D*'s mosaics will remind E* of their functionality. It does appear that E* has one in the works, possibly to be a "new channel showcase" for up to six channels offered to apease E* viewers that are getting a price increase.

The idea of having permanent mosaics for news, sports, kids stuff and what appears to be a promo channel mosaic is a good idea. I hope D* has the bandwidth to support it without dropping any more channels.

BTW: E* can't do the shopping mosaic that D* has on the back burner. Too many shopping channels to put on one screen! 

JL


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Bschneider said:


> Yet another Interactive channel in the making. Right now its on channel 480 on Sat 101 (A) TP 22.


Do you have any idea when this channel will start


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

bjflynn04 said:


> Do you have any idea when this channel will start


Channels now showing in D*s guide data for 1/4/05


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

Directv don't care they are MORE concered about "new " customers then old ones . as soon as your connected Your old . Those of us on a fixed income can not afford HD tv's and recivers .


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

SKY (Europe), Sky Mexico, and other European Sat services have had mosaic interactive channels for years. Definately not a Dish Network or Directv invention...


----------



## lowjeep (Jul 23, 2004)

catman said:


> Directv don't care they are MORE concered about "new " customers then old ones . as soon as your connected Your old . Those of us on a fixed income can not afford HD tv's and recivers .


Not quite true. Everyone was once a new customer. Go check what E* charges for its "old" customers to purchase new equipment. Besides new D* customers have to pay for HD equip same as old. If your on a "fixed" income, I'm not sure what your doing worrying about HD settop prices anyways. The people I know on "fixed" incomes can't afford the HD tv let alone the settop. Also, 80% of the HDtvs on the market require a settop box of some sort even to get locals via ota antenna. Check prices on those and you'll see just for ota settop your looking at $250-$350. D* settop not porvides you with ability to get D* HD channels but also has ota built in for similar price.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

HDTV is nowhere near as hot and in-demand as it ought to be. There's this illusion that people into cable and satellite are looking for HD programming. No, what they're wanting is _affordability_. People who go from cable to satellite are doing what my aunt from Colorado is about to experience: switching to a more economically beneficial product. Cable has the high-speed Internet -- more of an in-demand product than HD -- and DirecTV and Dish Network has better programming rates (and more programming -- though that's becoming challenged).

Am I knocking HDTV? Not really. I'm saying that there's not enough programming. And when we consider the costs of television, settop converter boxes, and the total sum of such investments on behalf of the consumers, I have to say, _Let's get real!_ Damnit, HDTV is nowhere near being hot as people that post here on DBSTalk.com have sometimes suggested.

I have the money, personally, to go ahead and get into HDTV. The reason I'm not doing it is because it's rather premature. We've just entered the second-half of the 2000s decade; let's see how much of a player HDTV becomes over the next few years that lead to the conclusion of this current decade. I suspect it will become more of a player. But I'm not comfortable with anybody assuming that I'm willing to place such a bet.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

DS0816 said:


> ...I have the money, personally, to go ahead and get into HDTV. The reason I'm not doing it is because it's rather premature..


I'm not sure exactly how you can say it is premature. Currently I can (and do) receive no less than 7 different stations that transmit HD OTA. ABC, CBS, NBC, WB, UPN, and PBS. Is every show in HD? No! But how long did it take to convert everyone to 100% color transmission? If you can get HD OTA, IMHO the time is NOW! And it looks like the DBS companies are bringing locals HD on line fairly quickly. Sure you can wait 5 or 10 more years and everything will be in HD but you sure will miss out on a lot of good stuff in the mean time.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

bavaria72 said:


> I'm not sure exactly how you can say it is premature. Currently I can (and do) receive no less than 7 different stations that transmit HD OTA. ABC, CBS, NBC, WB, UPN, and PBS. Is every show in HD? No! But how long did it take to convert everyone to 100% color transmission? If you can get HD OTA, IMHO the time is NOW! And it looks like the DBS companies are bringing locals HD on line fairly quickly. Sure you can wait 5 or 10 more years and everything will be in HD but you sure will miss out on a lot of good stuff in the mean time.


When I wrote _premature_, I was thinking about how it isn't worth getting HDTV (due to little content and the overall price tag of the TV, the settop box, the jacked up DirecTV subscription)...yet!

Much of the rest of your response is what supports my claim. You're speaking of _your_ appreciation for HDTV; but I, and a lot of other people, don't feel we're missing anything (that would justify the _expense_). People are focused on how much money it takes to get involved. There is not much content with HD programming like with what we see in Standard Definition.

Are people impressed with HDTV? You bet. People look at HDTV and Plasma screens at the likes of Best Buy and Circuit City all the time. But it's the price tag that is keeping people from taking the plunge. For that reason -- and the fact that there isn't much HD content -- does little to justify getting into HDTV _now_.

As for "[missing] out on a lot of good stuff in the [meantime]," perhaps that's true. But please refer once again to the cost factors that are involved, and all I'm attempting to do is relate reasons why HDTV is nowhere near as popular on this date -- Jan. 2, 2005 -- than it out to be. The potential has not yet been fully realized. The costs of HD and Plasma TVs are going to have come down dramatically. Until then, people will figure, _The hell with it! :nono2: _ (Especially those who are already financially stretched.)

And when it comes to cable and satellite subscribers, again it's economics (and comfort) that determine choices -- HD isn't nowhere near the influence as it ought to be.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

It is worth it to get into HDTV now! 7 to 10 NFL games a week, all the BCS games, NFL playoffs, golf, March Madness, baseball, horse racing, two ESPN HD channels, virtually all prime time episodic programming and tons of movies. I have a HD Tivo and can record 90 percent of my shows in HD. 

Also, the price of LCD televisions are dropping dramatically. Personally, I have three HD televisions and wish I had more!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I watched a lady buy one at WallyWorld a couple of days ago. Not sure if she got it home yet. The full size cargo van she picked it up in was still too short for the box. 

Unless you want desktop HDTV, HDTV sets are still pricey enough to scare people off. I'm glad you are at a point in your life where you can afford three - or at least HOPE you can afford three and are not up to your eyeballs in debt over TV. I've got better things to drop a grand on than a HD set (but I did buy a tuner).

JL


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

jabroni said:


> Personally, I have three HD televisions and wish I had more!


You need a roommate? :lol:


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

n8dagr8 said:


> You need a roommate? :lol:


Yes! A 25 to 30 year old female would be perfect!


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

My three HD sets cost 2500 bucks and the largest set has a built in tuner (which I no longer use). They are all paid for but the coup de gras is the HD Tivo, which is a rock solid device. HD TV is my current hobby, so I guess that explains my extravagence.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

DS0816 said:


> ... But it's the price tag that is keeping people from taking the plunge. For that reason -- and the fact that there isn't much HD content -- does little to justify getting into HDTV _now_...(


No doubt HD tvs are more expensive than "regular" TV but I bought a 19" RCA manual tune TV back in 1981 from KMart for $365 bucks (with no remote!). Accounting for money doubling since 1981 (yup, it has doubled), you can get a nice HD "ready" TV for $799 (Conn's has a Zenith 40"), lease an 811 from E* and voila! - HD at near the same price as my 1981 19" RCA! And once again I think there is quite a bit of OTA HD content available (admittedly I am a sports fan too!). To some folks (like my 71 year dad) he would rather spend $319 for a 32" regular TV than $800 for HD. But compared to what he paid for his 25" color console TV in 1980, HD is getting very "affordable". It just comes down to how you want to spend your money.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

jabroni said:


> It is worth it to get into HDTV now! 7 to 10 NFL games a week, all the BCS games, NFL playoffs, golf, March Madness, baseball, horse racing, two ESPN HD channels, virtually all prime time episodic programming and tons of movies. I have a HD Tivo and can record 90 percent of my shows in HD.
> 
> Also, the price of LCD televisions are dropping dramatically. Personally, I have three HD televisions and wish I had more!


For _you_ it's worth it.

What I'm saying is that for most people -- based on what I've figured -- getting HDTV isn't worth it...yet.

There's a little thing called _money_; amazingly, an expensive amount of money isn't being mentioned here about HDTV. It makes me wonder about some of the people here. Yeah, great product, that HDTV. All I'm saying is, there's a lot of people who figure, _I'm not dishing out between $5,000 and $10,000 to buy all the equipment -- and, oh, yeah, upgrade my monthly cable or satellite subscription costs to the tune of nearly $100 -- to get involved in HDTV._

There's going to have to be lots more content.

Your claims about this wonderful sports programs -- you might be shocked to learn there's plenty who couldn't give a damn about sports.

Again, a lot more content -- and a great variety, to boot -- is what's going to have to happen, along with lowered costs in totally setting up HDTV viewing, before this really takes off with the American public.

For those who do not grasp what I'm saying: Go to your local Best Buy and Circuit City stores on a Saturday or Sunday. Hang around for two hours. During that time, see how many people are buying all the necessary equipment.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

jabroni said:


> My three HD sets cost 2500 bucks and the largest set has a built in tuner (which I no longer use). They are all paid for but the coup de gras is the HD Tivo, which is a rock solid device. HD TV is my current hobby, so I guess that explains my extravagence.


 :nono: *Jabroni*,

You haven't stated the brand and sizes of your _three_ HDTVs. I don't believe your claim of buying them for $2,500 -- but if you bought each one at that cost, the screen sizes are small.

In order to do this, you have had at least $8,000 total investment in such equipment -- and that's a _conservative_ estimate.


----------



## ADent (Jul 7, 2002)

Around here its due to the fact that only two stations (Fox & WB) are broadcasting with any real power (1/3 & 1/2 licenced power) and one station is still missing from Comcast and DBS doesn't do HDTV (well Fox & CBS are available from LA on DirecTV).

---

Plus I think flat screen prices are slowing down HDTV adoption. Lots of people are waiting for the flat panel TVs (Plasma, LCD, whatever) to come down, and don't realize CRTs are available pretty cheap.

Lastly the interface is a problem for a few. What kind of TV interface do I need to make this thing work a couple of years. It seems to settle down, but there is still some bumps in the road (for example the HDTiVo has HDMI problems).


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

38 inch with built in HD tuner - it is a tube and weighs 250 pounds! 1400 at Circuit City
27 inch Advent - another tube for 450 bucks - Best Buy.
17 WS LCD - 650 bucks at Best Buy. 

I use the 17 inch for the kitchen and for camping, the 27 inch for the missus in the LR and the 38 inch in the FR for me. Do I wish I had a bigger screen? Yes but I like the PQ I get from a tube and also like that it is 1080i.

I am not rich and I am not poor, but have a passion for HD TV and feel that I shopped wisely to maximize my viewing pleasure. For example, the HD receiver in the kitchen was bought on eBay for 91 dollars (Samsung 160). I also have three tivo's, one the HD variety.

DS0816 - I appreciate your opinion and your stance and while I truly enjoy the sports, I also enjoy the episodic programming and the movies available in HDTV. Now that I can get all the networks in HD, there is lots and lots for me to record!


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

DS0816 said:


> There's a little thing called _money_; amazingly, an expensive amount of money isn't being mentioned here about HDTV. It makes me wonder about some of the people here. Yeah, great product, that HDTV. All I'm saying is, there's a lot of people who figure, _I'm not dishing out between $5,000 and $10,000 to buy all the equipment -- and, oh, yeah, upgrade my monthly cable or satellite subscription costs to the tune of nearly $100 -- to get involved in HDTV._
> 
> There's going to have to be lots more content.
> 
> Your claims about this wonderful sports programs -- you might be shocked to learn there's plenty who couldn't give a damn about sports.


 Toshiba 57 inch RPTV $1,709 ww3.onecall.com/PID_23601.htm

HD DirecTV Receiver $349 Value Electronics (for existing customers)

HD OTA Free - CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, UPN, WB (Almost all primetime in HD excluding reality shows)

DirecTV HD package $10.99 - movies, sports, nature programming, series television, (i.e. American Chopper, Smallville, Law and Order, etc.)

The enjoyment of complaining about HD on a message board - Priceless


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Tusk said:


> The enjoyment of complaining about HD on a message board - Priceless


 :lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Tusk said:


> Toshiba 57 inch RPTV $1,709 ww3.onecall.com/PID_23601.htm


Nice, I have the 51HX93 (the one with the built in HD tuner).

Bschneider -

Will D* be getting ESPN2-HD?

How much longer will Ultimate TV be around for?

Any other new channels coming soon?

And with todays technology, it would be cool if we could do a 6 channel PIP for any channels that we select.

Anyone else going to CES this week? I guess we'll learn more there.


----------



## Bschneider (Mar 31, 2003)

theratpatrol - 

Unfortunately I am not able to say anything much at this time.

ESPN2-HD - can't comment at this time.

Ulitmate TV - a while

New channels - yes


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Bschneider said:


> Unfortunately I am not able to say anything much at this time.
> 
> New channels - yes


Not to put you in a difficult spot (I understand if you can't say anything), but are we looking at anything like BBC World or Sky News or any of the other channels that many of us have been clamboring for (foreign or domestic)?


----------



## SnowFade (Jul 5, 2004)

jabroni, after reading your post in the "ABC/FOX HD whoopie" thread, I have to ask, why did you spend the $2500 again? It doesn't sound like there's any "compelling" content out there for the HD crowd... Then I come here and get all confused.

As a disclaimer, I don't have an HD yet, but I have considered it.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

mhking said:


> Not to put you in a difficult spot (I understand if you can't say anything), but are we looking at anything like BBC World or Sky News or any of the other channels that many of us have been clamboring for (foreign or domestic)?


D* has a press conference Thursday at CES maybe some announcements will come then on new channel additions who knows.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Bschneider said:


> theratpatrol -
> 
> Unfortunately I am not able to say anything much at this time.
> 
> ...


I understand the position you are in, however, if D* want to intice new customers and keep current ones, then they need to announce everything that they will be doing in the future. Maybe we'll find out more after their press conference at CES.



DCSholtis said:


> D* has a press conference Thursday at CES maybe some announcements will come then on new channel additions who knows.


Do know what time this starts, I will be there this week.

Thanks!


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Bschneider said:


> New Channels on D* added soon
> 
> These channels are already up and running in engineering mode. They soon will be available to all subscribers.
> 
> ...


Wow, a new channel that nobody has heard of and two new pseudo-channels that don't really add anything. DirecTV truly is getting more like Dish every day!!! 

Maybe D* will surprise me and add a channel that subs are actualy asking for.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

jrbdmb said:


> Maybe D* will surprise me and add a channel that subs are actualy asking for.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

theratpatrol said:


> I understand the position you are in, however, if D* want to intice new customers and keep current ones, then they need to announce everything that they will be doing in the future. Maybe we'll find out more after their press conference at CES.
> 
> Do know what time this starts, I will be there this week.
> 
> Thanks!


I read somewhere its either noon or 1pm. I know its after Echocrap's Press Conference.


----------



## van_gogh (Apr 9, 2004)

justalurker said:


> It will be interesting to see how and if the "blackouts" work on the sports mix. One of the issues with E*'s version was that if ANY of the channels were locked on the receiver, the mosaic channel would be locked. If D* can blank the one or more screen that is "blacked out" it would be a technology leap.


Seems there's not technology leap today -
from http://www.directv.com/see/landing/mixchannels_FAQ.html

Q: Is the Sports Mix Channel subject to blackout rules?
A: Yes. If one of the channels has a game that is blacked out in a particular area, the entire Sports Mix Channel is not able to be viewed in that area.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

They need to have a Mega March Madness Mix channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

van_gogh said:


> Seems there's not technology leap today -
> from http://www.directv.com/see/landing/mixchannels_FAQ.html
> 
> Q: Is the Sports Mix Channel subject to blackout rules?
> A: Yes. If one of the channels has a game that is blacked out in a particular area, the entire Sports Mix Channel is not able to be viewed in that area.


Then they have NOT made the leap! Wow. That is bad!

JL


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Are these mix channels up yet? I am not getting them on my receiver yet.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

DS0816 said:


> Yeah, this is bitterly disappointing and a piss-ass waste of bandwidth.
> 
> I usually don't write sentences like that, but there are numerous channels DirecTV should be adding -- Style Network, Nickelodeon Games and Sports, VH1 and MTV suites, BET Jazz, Goodlife Television, Ovation, The International Channel, HBO Comedy, Cinemax suites, Showtime Beyond, TMC Xtra, and The Tennis Channel -- and this is what DirecTV would like us to get excited about?


No Style? Dish has it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

catman said:


> Directv don't care they are MORE concered about "new " customers then old ones . as soon as your connected Your old . Those of us on a fixed income can not afford HD tv's and recivers .


I have Cerebral Palsy & I'm on a fixed income. I'm planning on buying a HD set in 10 to 12 years.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

SnowFade said:


> jabroni, after reading your post in the "ABC/FOX HD whoopie" thread, I have to ask, why did you spend the $2500 again? It doesn't sound like there's any "compelling" content out there for the HD crowd... Then I come here and get all confused.
> 
> As a disclaimer, I don't have an HD yet, but I have considered it.


Does the wink mean you are kidding?

Tonight: recorded to HD Tivo

CBS Monday night lineup - roughly three hours
American Chopper
Sugar Bowl

Tuesday - Orange Bowl - usually ABC lineup

Wed: Lost and Alias

Thursday - CBS lineup
Joey
American Chopper
Smallville

etc, etc, you get the picture..........


----------



## Bschneider (Mar 31, 2003)

Under construction again (I think):

http://www.directvinteractive.com/


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 2, 2004)

HD is worthless to me since I watch a smashing 6 programs on network TV, I don't watch sports and I mainly watch Discovery Times and Nicktoons, shows on there which will never be in true HD. This is one thing which really bugs me is how everyone acts like the standard channels are dead now, THEY'RE NOT DEAD YET! DirecTV is guilty of this in my mind they're more focused on selling HD gear and sports packages which gets them more money then trying to keep their average audience who won't upgrade for another 2-10 years.


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> I read somewhere its either noon or 1pm. I know its after Echocrap's Press Conference.


If there was a vote for most annoying poster on this board, you'd win in a landslide


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Chris Walker said:


> If there was a vote for most annoying poster on this board, you'd win in a landslide


Oh Really??!! Interesting my vote would have gone to you truthfully... :nono2:


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> Oh Really??!! Interesting my vote would have gone to you truthfully... :nono2:


I didn't say that it would be unanimous, just that you'd win in a landslide


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Looking at the MixChannel FAQ, these don't appear to be "interactive" in any way:


http://www.directv.com/see/landing/mixchannels_FAQ.html said:


> Q: Can you click on the small channel within the Mix Channel to see the full screen?
> A: No. When you see a channel that you like, tune to it as you normally would.


So, those that have complained that these are a "waste of bandwidth" seem to be on the right track...


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

News Mix Channel does not look that bad., Sports and Kids Mix channels on the other hand, look like a mess!


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

So the only way to switch audio between the channels is through the audio select button? (English 1 - English 9)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Foxbat said:


> Looking at the MixChannel FAQ, these don't appear to be "interactive" in any way:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by http://www.directv.com/see/landing/mixchannels_FAQ.html
> ...


So it is a technology leap backwards. 

JL


----------



## oz615 (Jun 17, 2004)

thebigjp said:


> News Mix Channel does not look that bad., Sports and Kids Mix channels on the other hand, look like a mess!


i agree because how come Animal Planet is on the kids mix instead of Boomerang and beside some the programing on AP isn't exactly kid friendly,and as far as the sports mix is concerned it would've been nice if they had a scoreboard ticker like they have the news ticker for their news counterpart


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

The picture quality of the six channels is ok. i like being able to choose which channel I want the sound from but... they need to 1) label the sound feeds to make it easier to pick the one you want, and 2) let you pick the channels you want or offer more. not sure what the point of this is anyway.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

What music are they playing on the Kid's Mix Channel 111? It's not really Kid's music. The few songs I've listened to are mostly adult songs, mainly oldies. Why wouldn't they play Radio Disney or some real kid's music on this channel? Also, it seems that the music cuts out every 15-20 seconds or so. Possibly some buggy programming they need to work through?

Also, when are the Interactive features of 102, 104, and 111 supposed to come online? I have a Samsung 4040 DVR and I hear there is a download that will eventually come to update the receiver? Right now I can't toggle between audio feeds or change channels directly from the screen.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

The way it sounded in the press release is that the only receiver that will make the mix channels interactive is the D10 which in my opinion completely sucks. What they should is do some kind of download to the old wink interactive receivers changing them into Mosaic receivers. But Directv probably will not do that because they want their customers to spend more money.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

The Mix Channels -- News, Sports, and Kids (chs. 102, 104, and 111) -- are a frivolous waste. Tasteful in appearance -- colors used and the Interstate sans-serif typeface -- give the feeling that it may be worthwhile, at first; but you can't even activate any of the channels from the miniature preview screens of the six that are offered on each of the three Mix Channels. So, it is pointless. And it's a cheat for DirecTV to claim this is _new_.

Bring in Style Network, Nickelodeon Games and Sports, Goodlife Television, MTV and VH1 suites, BET Jazz, Ovation, C-Span3, The International Channel, The Anime Network, The Tennis Channel, The Boxing Channel, complete HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, The Movie Channel, and Starz! and Encore suites.

Not that I am asking for, or expecting, such additions. But it is _my_ idea of new, mixed channels.


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

speedcouch said:


> Sounds like a waste of bandwidth to me, geared to the short attention span crowd. ...
> 
> Cheryl


THATS ME!!

:eek2:

Jeff


----------



## perfidy (Jan 8, 2005)

DS0816 said:


> The Mix Channels -- News, Sports, and Kids (chs. 102, 104, and 111) -- are a frivolous waste.


I like them. I typically jump between the news channels during the day, so the news mix channel is an addition I welcome. It would be nice if they were interactive, but I've got one-button access to each channel on my programmable remote anyway.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I like the news and sports channels, but I think the kids mix is a waste. What kid is going to have the attention span to sit and watch 6 channels at once and not be able to hear whats going on?


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

I like the News Mix. And there is finally a purpose for the universal remote I have which has a button for changing the audio. It's nice because it works anytime, even when in another menu or the guide. Oddly, the remote that comes with the receiver (RCA430) doesn't have an audio button.


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

jpurkey said:


> I like the News Mix. And there is finally a purpose for the universal remote I have which has a button for changing the audio. It's nice because it works anytime, even when in another menu or the guide. Oddly, the remote that comes with the receiver (RCA430) doesn't have an audio button.


I haven't yet tried this but I think you can program the fetch button to bring up a menu (this I have done) or be a single function shortcut. I might try it tonight and make this a shortcut to the audio if I can. I know you can make it a shortcut to things like signal meter and other menu items.

I have RCA 486's


----------

